# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Derek Poundstone 800lb deadlift for 9

## BgMc31

Here's Derek Poundstone getting ready for the WSM competition next month in Malta. Derek is becoming freakier and freakier everyday!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bf6H8yZEozw

----------

